# English on the trail?



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Who does it? What type of English? What difficulty of trail.

I started English as a kid. Sometimes I miss it, especially the freedom of stirrup movement and lack of horn. I really like my western, but I sort of feel like I'm suck in the position I get on in, without the freedom to get out of the saddle. I've been debating a dressage saddle, but I'm not sure if its even a feasible option. I ride lots of green horses and handfuls, but this saddle would probably be for Pickles. I would need to install strings and saddle bags on long rides. Maybe I'm crazy for even considering....


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I do on occassion, like last night. We only have 1 western saddle that fits both horses, and my english saddle fits both. The rare times DH wants to ride with me he gets the roper and I plod along in my english saddle. 
Right now it works fine because when DH rides with me the rides are very short. For longer rides, I would consider getting some extra d's added to my english saddle, and maybe some sheep fleece covers for the stirrups and/or seat.
Our property is on a pretty steep hill, so I ride up and down that hill in the english saddle regularly, and as long as i have a breast collar on Cruiser it works fine. Think of all the endurance riders, lots of them are in english saddles and they do some tough trails!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I've always ridden trails English. They make cantle bags and such for riding in English tack, and I believe the majority of endurance riders ride English. 

Western riders are extremely rare in England and Ireland and those folks ride some rugged terrain, all in English tack. 

I've done some extreme riding in my AP saddles, and I used to have a saddleseat saddle that I would sometimes use. Went up and down a lot of steep hills in that saddle. It's all about balance, not how much leather you have between you and the ground.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Would you go ap, or dressage?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm not a fan of dressage saddles, as I find them too restricting. I prefer AP as they have a deeper seat than close contact saddles, but not so deep that I can't move or get out of them if I need to.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Have you considered Australian saddles?


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I rode trail for 20 years in a dressage saddle and loved it. : ) Poor old thing had the nerve to not fit my current horses so now I use a plantation...and I love it also.

It's all about personal preference.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

I ride English on trails if I'm riding my mare - we have an AP saddle. If I'm riding someone else's horse I will go with whatever they usually wear, most often with the ones I ride that is western. I find that my butt gets sore from a western saddle if I haven't ridden in one regularly and since I don't even have a western that fits my mare, that's most of the time. 

My boyfriend, who is a beginner rider, prefers to ride English, whether on a trail or elsewhere. He's the first guy I've ever met who rode in a western saddle a couple times, commented that my English looked more comfortable and hasn't gone back since trying it. It makes me a little nervous sometimes when we canter on a trail (for him, not me) because there isn't that extra saddle to hold onto. But then, he's fallen off in a western saddle but never an English, so maybe I shouldn't be concerned.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I've always ridden English and so never even thought about it. I use AP saddles and can buy things to attach to them to carry whatever I need
If I can hunt and ride cross country over all sorts of ground and obstacles in an English saddle I don't think its a problem on a trail
Total beginners go off on Trekking (trail riding) holidays in the UK in English saddles and seem to cope alright


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> Have you considered Australian saddles?


 Yes. I have a long history with them. I had one of my worst wrecks coming off one that was too narrow for the horse. Then I bought one I loved, but it was an odd fit for a gelding I had but sold, so I had to sell it.
then I bought another one and it didn't fit at all, so I sold it. Then I bought the highest end Kimberly they make and had it custom adjusted for my mare. The flocking compressed in 6 months and the quality was crap. rings pulling out, leather panels not meeting with gaps exposing the tree.

I'm a little put out by the last one. I would love to have one, but I wouldn't consider anything but a high-end brand at this point, and those are 2000+


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I have never seen an Aussie saddle that fit a horse well. never.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

With the exception of the brief period of time that I had a western saddle or the few times that I've gone on guided trail rides I've always ridden on trails in my dressage saddle. It was the ONLY saddle I had for most of my life. Never had any problems with it on trails, though I wouldn't consider myself a "trail rider" by trade. I feel very secure in my saddle. It's definitely something I'd consider to get more freedom from your western saddle!

I have friends that jump, and they always trail ride in their close contact saddles. It's all they have and they feel comfortable in them.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I tried a close contact saddle and HATED it. May as well be riding a leather pancake with stirrups.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

BlueSpark said:


> I tried a close contact saddle and HATED it. May as well be riding a leather pancake with stirrups.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha, I definitely wouldn't recommend getting one for trail purposes! Just making the point that you can ride in whatever saddle is comfy or available to you on the trails!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Meh. I use a forward seat saddle for moving cattle even, if I don't want to rope with others on the crew. I also use my polo saddle often for cattle work or hacking out if I want.

Went on an eight day ride in Ireland. All were in hunt seat saddles.

Use whatever you want.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Right now I am trail riding in an Isabel Werth dressage saddle and find it very comfortable, much more than any western saddle I have ridden in. If I am uncertain about the horse I am riding, I always want my english or dressage saddle as I am much more secure in it. I have done Comp trail riding in AP saddle and liked it, over some pretty rugged ground too.
The only drawback with my dressage saddle is there are no rings at the back of the saddle to put things. I carry a little first aid pouch on the front ring and sometimes a water bottle on the other side but if I am going out to do some trail clearing etc. I drag out my old western saddle because I can take a lot more stuff with it.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Foxhunting is pretty serious trail riding, and is all done in an English saddle.


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

Do what is comfortable for you and more importantly your horse. Much of it is what you're used to. I've done almost the entire majority of my trail riding in a western saddle and I prefer that type, though I currently have a AP type treeless. I also have a pancake plain flap close contact that I am loathe to trail in, as it is very uncomfortable for the long haul and provides zero support. I've ridden comfortably in more supportive and relaxed English types like AP and dressage. I prefer the more general open seat of an AP as compared to a dressage or Aussie as I felt the high cantle made me rock back and forth if that makes sense. As I say do what is comfortable and for added ease there are covers available to go over your seat and leathers, and endurance type stirrups.

I saw a pad that goes underneath your English saddle and around the edges it has rings designed to allow you to attach things. It's minimal and goes over your real pad.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

I have used my AP saddle in the past. Then bought a hybrid type trail saddle. No horn, and I took off the western fenders and put on English leathers. Looooooove it on the trails!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I ride English on trails. I do full day trails through mountains and woods. I use my event saddle. Super comfortable and gives me freedom to move and allow me to jump any obstacles that come in the way.

I love western but I actually find it uncomfortable for long trails. Maybe just because I grew up in an English saddle? Who knows lol. But my event saddle is like a comfy couch that hugs me. I love it.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

You can ride whatever saddle works best for you on the trail. As mentioned already, folks have been riding trails in whatever tack fits their own culture for millennia. I grew up in a western saddle. Then I rode a McClellan exclusively for close to 3 years. Military drill, weapons demos, week long trail rides, long hours in the saddle. When I went home on leave, I put my dads big ol' western saddle on the old family horse and, to my surprise, didn't like it at all. I felt like I was a mile away from the horse. Except for the real working saddles, most of the modern western saddles seem to be just big ol' cowboy easy chairs. I don't blame you for wanting more freedom of leg movement and more "feel" between you and the horse.

FTW, I ride in a western saddle. But, after a lot of searching, I found a light weight synthetic with a small pommel, a deep seat, and freedom of leg movement.


----------

